# Indoor Activities



## Chet (Oct 4, 2022)

Today is a rainy washout and soon winter and the cold will set in. I prefer doing outside things, but the need now arises to keep busy indoors instead of pacing from room to room. There's the computer with SF and there's solitaire on another computer that I have. I guess I'll manage. I always have. Et tu?


----------



## Don M. (Oct 4, 2022)

It's always hard for me to stay busy during cold Winter weather.  I usually create a list of indoor projects throughout the year, but usually get them done well before Spring....then have to spend several weeks glued to the TV or computer.


----------



## NorthernLight (Oct 4, 2022)

As I've mentioned, I host an online trivia game. Finding appropriate questions kept me busy for a few months. I knew I'd get tired of that at some point, and I think that time has come. I'll continue with the game, but I'll ask the same questions again (I have several months' worth, so maybe no one will notice the reruns).

I find that housework, cooking, exercise, and other indoor things take up a lot of time. I'd like to have more outdoor time! I can work on that.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 4, 2022)

Sometimes I cook just for fun. I like "playing with food". Then I freeze portions.

Afterwards, I sulk when I have to clean up, tho'.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 4, 2022)

Making small changes in your living space, by simply moving things around a bit,  can be an interesting activity to do, and I find it often perks up one's spirits at the same time.

Switching out, some items that are being stored, in a closet or drawer,  for the daily visible ones displayed in some way... is one example.
Find something pleasing in some way, that you already own, or can create, that you'd enjoy looking at, for a while, and for a change. Put it in a spot, where you will notice it more often.


----------



## Bella (Oct 4, 2022)

There's always something to do. I'm not crazy about cleaning, but somebody's gotta do it. Dusting, vacuuming, cleaning the kitchen floor and the windows, and then you've gotta do it all over again. It never ends. I try to purge here and there to donate things or just get rid of them. I cook a lot. Then there's SF, reading, and TV. The occasional phone call, visit, or errand, and a day out somewhere break up the monotony. What else is there?


----------



## Tish (Oct 4, 2022)

Have you thought about indoor gardening?


----------



## Jace (Oct 4, 2022)

I know someone who 'sets up' a _card-table to do a large many pieces 'jigsaw' puzzle.._
work on it...a bit at a time..usually takes up  most of the Fall and Wintrer.
They'll do a piece or two each time they walk past itl
Keeps _those 'little grey cells' active!_


----------



## Blessed (Oct 4, 2022)

What I would like to do is learn to crochet. I have looked in my area for lessons but have not found any.  I know I could look at youtube but I am left handed and not gifted inspatial skills. I have not been able to get it right.  I want an actual real life person helping me get the basics.  I quit smoking over a year ago and need something to keep my hands busy and my mind focused.  I checked again this year and they don't offer a class at the senior center.  Maybe I should send in a request for this type of class.


----------



## Jace (Oct 5, 2022)

Blessed said:


> What I would like to do is learn to crochet. I have looked in my area for lessons but have not found any.  I know I could look at youtube but I am left handed and not gifted inspatial skills. I have not been able to get it right.  I want an actual real life person helping me get the basics.  I quit smoking over a year ago and need something to keep my hands busy and my mind focused.  I checked again this year and they don't offer a class at the senior center.  Maybe I should send in a request for this type of class.


@ Blessed...I learned how to knit at a local church's knitting 'bee'..they we're more than happy to teach...you might check at your area's fabric store (Jo-Anne's)
There may be someone there..and they get to sell you their Yarn.
Good Luck!


----------



## Kaila (Oct 5, 2022)

Jace said:


> @ Blessed...I learned how to knit at a local church's knitting 'bee'..they we're more than happy to teach...you might check at your area's fabric store (Jo-Anne's)
> There may be someone there..and they get to sell you their Yarn.
> Good Luck!


Definitely an excellent suggestion, to ask at anyplace in your area, that you might purchase yarn,  @Blessed


----------



## Jace (Oct 5, 2022)

O.K. @Chet..I've got a  r-e-a-l-l-y, r-e-a-l-l-y *good one for you *

That'll keep _you going *forever..  *_

You get...six standard 2x4 Lego blocks...and try to put them together..

to the...*over 102 million different ways! 

Go!*


----------



## charry (Oct 5, 2022)

Theres not enough hours in the day for me, summer or winter
so pretty busy here always


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Oct 5, 2022)

with weather getting cooler, I will do more cooking and baking and things online of course,
going to the gym where I can walk indoors.


----------



## ArnoldC (Nov 12, 2022)

For indoor activity, one of my interests lies in a modest collection of die cast model airliners.  They are not all displayed at once, only selectively one to three at a time.  The collection steers clear of wide body airliners and focuses instead on smaller local and regional airliners.  They go to all these neat little out-of-the-way single strip airfields.

_FlightWaware_, _Google Earth Pro_, _Weather Channel_, _WikipediA_ and _You Tube_ are online resources bringing the display to life.  Using them, it is possible to create or document flights worldwide.  My favorite geographic areas being British Columbia and Northern Quebec in Canada and the Caribbean Islands.

Cheers.  Arnold


----------



## Devi (Nov 12, 2022)

Since it snows here, I bought a little exercise bike from Amazon. Works great, only $219. (I don't want to pretend I use it a lot so far, but my husband does.)

Otherwise, I read a lot, and watch DVDs we've bought.

Added: And, of course, visit forums, including SeniorForums.


----------



## JaniceM (Nov 12, 2022)

Jace said:


> O.K. @Chet..I've got a  r-e-a-l-l-y, r-e-a-l-l-y *good one for you *
> 
> That'll keep _you going *forever..  *_
> 
> ...


Or how about a Rubik's Cube?


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 12, 2022)

*My busy/bad weather things to do include catching up favorite TV shows, reading, forums like this, and , my go to site for playing games, Pogo  . There are fun games for all..and for a fair annual subscription fee, you can belong to Club Pogo, which has many more games to enjoy*


----------



## NorthernLight (Nov 12, 2022)

I've been slightly ill for a couple of days. So I haven't been exercising or doing housework. I canceled my regular Saturday meeting.

Just resting, reading in bed, a bit of Internet browsing. This is the life! If only....


----------



## Remy (Nov 12, 2022)

I love jigsaw puzzles. But with these two cats, no way. A store downtown has holiday ones. I'm tempted to buy one anyway. If I ever find a mobile to buy with an extra bedroom, I could work on them in there and not allow the cats in.

I like reading. Two books going. Kind of hooked on cozy mysteries.


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 12, 2022)

Make prank phone calls. Of course you may want to hide your number from caller ID
and that's easily done following these instructions - *https://www.anonymoustext.com/blog/hide-your-caller-id/*

**


----------



## BC Flash (Nov 12, 2022)

I do jigsaw puzzles on line:    Free Jigsaw Puzzles online - Free Puzzle Games at TheJigsawPuzzles.com


----------

